# Xxxx Summer Clone



## Milky11111 (21/3/11)

This beer came out probably a year ago now? I don't know if it's still made, even if it is it isn't availble around my area. It's a very light flavoured Lager, serve at 2*C and drink in 2.0sec. Has anyone made viable recipe cloning this? If so can they please share it?


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/11)

Oh dear this is not going to end nice :huh:


----------



## manticle (21/3/11)

Milky11111 said:


> This beer came out probably a year ago now? I don't know if it's still made, even if it is it isn't availble around my area. It's a very light flavoured Lager, serve at 2*C and drink in 2.0sec. Has anyone made viable recipe cloning this? If so can they please share it?



I can't help with a recipe but someone may be able to if you expand on what level of brewing you are at.

Kit, partial, AG etc.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/11)

I am more than happy with this recipe. The third keg should be ready to go by the time I get home friday.

F.R.C. Swill Lager
Australian Light Lager

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.250
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (P): 8.8
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 14.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
2.000 kg Munich II (24.24%)
4.500 kg Pilsner (54.55%)
0.750 kg Vienna (9.09%)
0.750 kg Wheat Malt (9.09%)
0.250 kg Cane Sugar (3.03%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Hallertau Tradition Pellet (6.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (1 g/l)
15.0 g Aurora Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)
15.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 90 Minutes.


Cheers Brad


----------



## QldKev (21/3/11)

I think he is a kit brewer


I'm surprised no rice in you recipe for it?


QldKev


----------



## ekul (21/3/11)

i just typed that bradsbrew but then thought i should stay out.

I suppose before there's a heap of posts saying to bottle cat/homeless person/zebra piss... if i was going to attempt this i would go 

3kg pilsner
1.5kg boiled rice
mashed at like 63C

super alpha (or another clean bittering hop) to 18IBU's

s189 yeast because i've heard its clean

Edited to add ~ I started writing this and then got distracted for a little while so there's new posts that contain recipes. I haven't tried the above recipe, its just what i would try if i was inclined to do so.


----------



## manticle (21/3/11)

It's a lo-carb beer so dry enzyme would surely form a part of any recipe?


----------



## haysie (21/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am more than happy with this recipe. The third keg should be ready to go by the time I get home friday.
> 
> F.R.C. Swill Lager
> Australian Light Lager
> ...




Why the Munich and Vienna Brad?


----------



## Milky11111 (21/3/11)

Yeah I'm still using kits sorry I forgot to mention that initially.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/11)

haysie said:


> Why the Munich and Vienna Brad?


Yeah probably no where near the XXXX summer ale! But this is a bloody good aussie style mid strenght lager which has worked IMHO.
Haysie I thought the munich and vienna would add malty balance to the lower gravity beer. I am pretty happy with it and hopefully you will get to try it one day soon B) 

Cheers


----------



## bignath (21/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am more than happy with this recipe. The third keg should be ready to go by the time I get home friday.
> 
> F.R.C. Swill Lager
> Australian Light Lager
> ...





Way :icon_offtopic: 

Hey Brad, i haven't got my beersmith file in front of me. Hops aside, that's pretty close grain bill to Smurto's Golden innit?? 

Light Golden Ale/Lager perhaps.....bet it's tasty as........

Haven't used Aurora before, any good???

sorry for the off topic, carry on gentlemen....


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/11)

Big Nath said:


> Way :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Hey Brad, i haven't got my beersmith file in front of me. Hops aside, that's pretty close grain bill to Smurto's Golden innit??
> 
> ...


Not sure Nath havn't tried Smurto's Golden. Aurora is a beautiful hop, works well in lagers and english ales.

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (21/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Grain Bill
> ----------------
> 2.000 kg Munich II (24.24%)
> 4.500 kg Pilsner (54.55%)
> ...





bradsbrew said:


> Haysie I thought the munich and vienna would add malty balance to the lower gravity beer.
> 
> Cheers



Funny you have come up with that recipe for a low gravity beer

The MIDAPA2 I made on the weekend (recipe I drew up from scratch while at work without beersmith or any recipes)
8.00kg Pale (47.06%)
5.00kg Munich Malt (29.41%)
2.00kg Vienna Malt (11.76%)
1.00kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (5.88%)
1.00kg Wheat Malt (5.88%) 


QldKev


----------



## gregs (21/3/11)

QldKev said:


> Funny you have come up with that recipe for a low gravity beer
> 
> The MIDAPA2 I made on the weekend (recipe I drew up from scratch while at work without beersmith or any recipes)
> 8.00kg Pale (47.06%)
> ...




Kev, you forgot to add to the recipe your take off tube and brass fitting that ended up in the cube.

Ill let you tell that one.


----------



## QldKev (21/3/11)

gregs said:


> Kev, you forgot to add to the recipe your take off tube and brass fitting that ended up in the cube.
> 
> Ill let you tell that one.




nothing to see, move on :lol: B) B)


----------



## gregs (21/3/11)

QldKev said:


> nothing to see, move on :lol: B) B)



Feackn funny though. I was pissn myself telling Scott. h34r:


----------



## speedie (21/3/11)

good old boys


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/11)

On topic, for the OP

Probably a good kit version would be a Canadian Blonde plus a pack of Coopers brew enhancer #1, but ditch the kit yeast and use a yeast that will drive the gravity right down, such as Nottingham yeast, and ferment at around 16 degrees to get the beer clean in flavour.


----------



## Strange Brew (22/3/11)

I would use a lager yeast seeing as you are trying to make a lager and ale yeasts will likely add a flavour that your not looking for. Wyeast 2035 American Lager has a resonably high attenuation. You would need to ferment below 13deg though but thats lagering for you.

I would grab a can of Coopers Lager kit (1.7kg) as its lower bitterness will give you a more balanced BU/GU which is probably a lot to do with the speed at which you can drink it. Then add 1kg coopers brew enhancer 2 so you at least have some body. Make to 25 litres (not 23 as you normally would). Prime with 180g of dextrose and bottle.

Stats are:
Batch Size = 25L
OG = 1.039
FG = 1.006
Alc% = 4.2 after bottling (which is what XXXX summer is)
EBC = 3.5 (which having seen XXXX summer in the bottle would be close)
IBU = 21
BU/GU = 0.5

Turn the fridge right down and place in freezer 20-30 mins before drinking, open gullet and pour straight into stomach.


----------



## Milky11111 (22/3/11)

Thanks for the recipes, much appreciated.


----------



## QldKev (22/3/11)

Milky11111 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, much appreciated.




sorry for taking your topic a bit far sideways

I would use something like 
Coopers Mex Cerveza 
BE1 or maybe BE2
12g (tea bag) Cluster hops added to the fermentor

If you have some sort of temp control for fermenting use Notingham at 16c


QldKev


----------



## bradsbrew (22/3/11)

OK to try and clone this beer with a kit will be hard because it is so bland, I am not having a crack here either. I would try the following 

1.7kg european Lager can
0.5 kg wheat spray malt
0.25kg cane sugar

Use S-23 Lager yeast at 18 degree.
After you bottle if possible leave for 10 days at 18 deg then put all of them in the fridge and Lager for as long as possible. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Milky11111 (22/3/11)

Yeah I know it's bland that's the idea, see my pub has an 8-ball team and the guys wanted to come out and use my table one night due to some function holding up the table at the local, I was trying to think of a homebrew beer everyone could drink; something easily slammed.


----------



## JestersDarts (22/3/11)

Milky11111 said:


> Yeah I know it's bland that's the idea, see my pub has an 8-ball team and the guys wanted to come out and use my table one night due to some function holding up the table at the local, I was trying to think of a homebrew beer everyone could drink; something easily slammed.



This is why Darts is much better.


----------



## gregs (22/3/11)

Milky, in the interest of brewing, why not just brew your favourite home brew? They may not like it at first but if they drink enough of it I bet when they go back to their swill they will appreciate what they were drinking at your place. Thats how it began for me and many others I know.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (22/3/11)

i would look at something like this (all recipies are 20 Litres):

AG:

2kg BB Pale Malt
750g Dext
20g Cluster @ 60

mash very low. 62-63deg (maybe 1 or 2 lower??)

S189 yeast @ 9deg for ever and ever

Bung 8-10g of cluster in the fermenter and CC for a week.


Or Extract:

1.7kg Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract
0.75kg Dext
Hops: same as above.
Yeast: Same as above

KnK: replace the extract tin for coopers mexican, and remove 60min hop addition. same yeast, and aroma hop.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/3/11)

gregs said:


> Milky, in the interest of brewing, why not just brew your favourite home brew? They may not like it at first but if they drink enough of it I bet when they go back to their swill they will appreciate what they were drinking at your place. That's how it began for me and many others I know.



I could not agree more. Milky, Greg has made a good point why not present a beer that you like and call it your brew not an attempt at a bland beer. And if they dont like it they will bring the beers next time. I can see why you want to make a beer that is an easy drinker. But you could try to make a beer that could convert one or two to the fact that homebrew aint what it used to be and it can also be an easy drinker. A lager style beer is going to take a long time though.

Cheers


----------



## bignath (22/3/11)

JestersDarts said:


> This is why Darts is much better.




+1000

Darts rules!

I regularly hold Beer, Darts, Poker and Pie nights around my house for the fellas. Great time to be had by all. (apart from the next day cleanup...)


----------



## Milky11111 (23/3/11)

I'd be happy for them to drink my brews, problem being I've only been brewing a bit over a month and the few brews that have matured aren't "the nicest tasting" drinks around, drinkable but I don't think will be appreciated. I hope to aspire to converting some of the lads to homebrew, every beer tastes better then the last.

P.S. I play darts also.


----------



## Defacto (30/10/11)

hey milky. did you end up brewing the XXXX summer? if so, how did it taste? what recipe did you end up going with?


----------



## yum beer (30/10/11)

milky has not been seen for a while, probably brewed his xxxx shitter clone and gave up......


----------



## JestersDarts (31/10/11)

he might have drank it and passed on.


----------

